# Airport Ban



## BkS (Dec 26, 2017)

Anyone had success get reinstated to pick up at airports again? I got banned from airport pickup and drops off because of cancellations they claim. They claim it’s permanent but hoping someone can recommend advice


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Tips aren't just for drivers.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've never heard of an airport ban.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Most likely you will be reinstated, sometime in the future 
They have to make the wording little tough


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I've never heard of an airport ban.


Uber has instituted bans from Los Angeles International Airport for drivers who cherry pick/too many cancellations, so yeah, it does happen.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BkS said:


> I got banned from airport pickup and drops off because of cancellations they claim. They claim it's permanent but hoping someone can recommend advice


It's permanent. The minute Uber found out you learned how to game the system at airports, they know you'll never _unlearn _the system. It's a one-way street with Uber -- Uber scams the driver, but driver does not scam Uber.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> It's permanent. The minute Uber found out you learned how to game the system at airports, they know you'll never _unlearn _the system. It's a one-way street with Uber -- Uber scams the driver, but driver does not scam Uber.


UNLESS...you have a relative who works at the Greenlight Hub!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

BkS said:


> Anyone had success get reinstated to pick up at airports again? I got banned from airport pickup and drops off because of cancellations they claim. They claim it's permanent but hoping someone can recommend advice


I suggest you first try emailing them. Tell them you're sorry and if they reinstate you, you won't do whatever it was in the future. Maybe you'll get lucky. If not you can see from there and maybe consider going to a Greenlight Hub, if it's important enough to you.


----------



## BkS (Dec 26, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I suggest you first try emailing them. Tell them you're sorry and if they reinstate you, you won't do whatever it was in the future. Maybe you'll get lucky. If not you can see from there and maybe consider going to a Greenlight Hub, if it's important enough to you.


I did both and they said it's a permanent decision


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If you must hangout at the airport there’s always lyft.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

BkS said:


> I did both and they said it's a permanent decision


Well, there you have your answer. Try Lyft or other options.


----------



## AgtSunshine (Mar 12, 2019)

JimKE said:


> Well, there you have your answer. Try Lyft or other options.


Would deactivating my account, waiting a bit, then starting all over with a new account be an option?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

AgtSunshine said:


> Would deactivating my account, waiting a bit, then starting all over with a new account be an option?


Is it worth getting a new identity? You could get a sex change and change your name and give it a try.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I've never heard of an airport ban.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> It's permanent. The minute Uber found out you learned how to game the system at airports, they know you'll never _unlearn _the system. It's a one-way street with Uber -- Uber scams the driver, but driver does not scam Uber.


Uber scams the driver, but driver does not scam the Rider.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

AgtSunshine said:


> Would deactivating my account, waiting a bit, then starting all over with a new account be an option?


I can't imagine that working. If nothing else tipped them off, your background certainly would.

But what is your problem? Did you get permanently *deactivated*, or just _banned from the airport_ like OP. Frankly, an airport ban wouldn't matter much to me, but YMMV.


----------



## AgtSunshine (Mar 12, 2019)

Banned to and from the airport.

Would be fine just getting the 'to' part back.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Tier three support here
Confess your transgression to the forum and I will put in a good word for you.... What exactly did you do


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

A friend in my market was banned from airport picks. She’s called, went to the hub, begged, no dice! Permanent ban from all airport biz. 

Once you find a way to game the system to the drivers favor and you get caught; they drop the hammer! You’re done chief. Just like my pal.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

One of these articles stated that Uber will now work to try to reinstate drivers that have been kicked off the platform and more transparent as to why a driver was kicked off in the first place. Whether or not Uber decides to adhere to it is a different story.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...-drivers-which-one-expert-sees-mostly-n982561


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

AgtSunshine said:


> Banned to and from the airport.
> 
> Would be fine just getting the 'to' part back.


I've never heard of anyone being banned from rides *TO* the airport.

And frankly, I can't think of any advantage at all _to Uber_ in banning you from airport trips. That just hurts efficiency and is bad for the community! Longer wait for the pax, longer pickup drive for their driver. Loco.

It also means someone has to go in and do some special coding on your account to screen every one of your ride requests to be sure the destination is not the airport. Makes no sense.



kc ub'ing! said:


> A friend in my market was banned from airport picks. She's called, went to the hub, begged, no dice! Permanent ban from all airport biz.
> 
> Once you find a way to game the system to the drivers favor and you get caught; they drop the hammer! You're done chief. Just like my pal.


Uber uses warnings, temporary suspensions, and permanent sanctions. When they say _permanent_, they mean *permanent*...not_ "We're like really, really disappointed with you."_


----------



## Mace (Aug 22, 2019)

I am also permanently banned to and from the airport. Although I don't care about the pick ups but I used get a lot of airport filters. I called them twice but they said its permanent. I changed my city that didn't work either. The only option I see to deactivate your account and ask them to remove it from their system then reapply.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BkS said:


> Anyone had success get reinstated to pick up at airports again? I got banned from airport pickup and drops off because of cancellations they claim. They claim it's permanent but hoping someone can recommend advice


What percentage of pax where you canceling? Where you canceling for the destination?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Airport bans are usually because the airport demands it. They demand certain stats regarding pickups and cancellations, as well as behavior. Tick off a single PA cop bad enough a single time and they CAN ban you from picking up ever again.

They don't want departing plane pax waiting forever for a p/u because drivers keep cancelling or because nobody is accepting pings to drive up surge. They want them safely off the campus as quickly as possible.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Have you thought about cash bribes, groveling, or prostituting yourself to the GLH rep? Everyone has a price. How low are you willing to go for those sweet sweet airport rides?


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> A friend in my market was banned from airport picks. She's called, went to the hub, begged, no dice! Permanent ban from all airport biz.
> 
> Once you find a way to game the system to the drivers favor and you get caught; they drop the hammer! You're done chief. Just like my pal.


Good. All the cheaters deserve the worst!


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Can you tell us what you did?


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Where do I sign up for this airport ban?


----------



## SFRichard1 (Jul 13, 2019)

Since they stopped rematch at SFO airport trips are not worthwhile. How do I get banned?


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

I agree I liked it until the rematch stopped. Hoping the Diamond Ant Rematch is meaningful and not something lame like bump up 50 spots (out of 200+). Should have diamond ant status in 2 wks or less


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SFRichard1 said:


> Since they stopped rematch at SFO airport trips are not worthwhile. How do I get banned?


Can always try fishing for a cash trip! A big sign will help those pax (and airport cops!) find you!

Good luck!

LOL


----------



## Gina2008 (Sep 29, 2019)

I am only part-time and had a bad week at airport- 2 people who refused to walk to ride share (I cancelled after waiting and cancellation came up), another no car seat. Anyway- had 5 cancellations in a week- on 27 rides and bam I got banned. 1 ride I decided to text and ask where they were going (was late- and couldn’t decide to head home) it was opposite way so I told them I was farther away than I thought and I was cancelling (bad decision)- I canceled and went home and went to bed. Bottom line is seriously uber- 1 bad decision. I don’t cherry pick, 1 bad week and after over a year of driving, 4.97 rating. Never a rating below 4- banned from airport. I tried talking to them-
Final. Uber doesn’t give a crap!!!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Gina2008 said:


> I am only part-time and had a bad week at airport- 2 people who refused to walk to ride share (I cancelled after waiting and cancellation came up), another no car seat. Anyway- had 5 cancellations in a week- on 27 rides and bam I got banned. 1 ride I decided to text and ask where they were going (was late- and couldn't decide to head home) it was opposite way so I told them I was farther away than I thought and I was cancelling (bad decision)- I canceled and went home and went to bed. Bottom line is seriously uber- 1 bad decision. I don't cherry pick, 1 bad week and after over a year of driving, 4.97 rating. Never a rating below 4- banned from airport. I tried talking to them-
> Final. Uber doesn't give a crap!!!


No, they don't. Lyft doesn't either.

Now you know.


----------

